# Is this the best of both worlds



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So I got curious and wondered what all the hype is about temperature profiling, many on here extol the virtues of having the capability to alter the temperature of a shot, so I had to get my hands dirty and start playing with temperature.

Having tried out the top end dual boiler rotary pump driven machines at bella barista and noticing that the shots I get from the l1 seem much better, I elected to buy probably the best machine money can buy for less than £1200 the expobar brewtus, but instead of tank fed I went for the rotary plumbed in, and plumbed out brewtus, I just wanted that rotary smoothness and quiet..

So here is the current set up, l1 paired with the k10 fresh and Brewtus paired with the k30 (custom royal coming soon)


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Wooow! So much beauty in one photo!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

50p says you bin it very quickly. You cannot drive a merc as your everyday car then drop down to a Renault, and be happy

Ok, who us first!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Said zebedee !


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you have a similar setup in Italy Dave or do you keep all your shiny toys here in Blighty?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

When I go to Italy next week I will take a photo of the Italian set up


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Your going to give me an inferiority complex with my humble little cherub and vario

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As big as you are I doubt it


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Excellent to see all this high end equipment together, and each machine with it's own dedicated grinder.

Are both machines plumbed in?

Will be interesting too see how long you keep the brewtus as it appears to be up against some stiff competition.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes both machines are plumbed in got a splitter running from a Brita aqua quell purity 1200, brewery's will be around for a while as I don't see it as competition for the L1 just a completely different machine


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Now that's too many reasons to be jealous!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

May I ask, we know the L1 is great, but is the Expobar as good as it should be? Please give us a report on Brewtus.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> May I ask, we know the L1 is great, but is the Expobar as good as it should be? Please give us a report on Brewtus.


Yes please, and why the brewtus in particular from the crop of e61 machines available.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The expo offered everything that I possibly wanted from a pump driven machine, dual boiler, rotary pump, plumbed in, plumbed out, and pid temperature control. Try and find another machine anywhere that has this for less than £1500 and this was £1300 so £500 less than the big boys offerings.

I will certainly post on its performance at a later date once I have given it a thorough going over.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

That's pretty impressive Coffeechap, pretty impressive.....and such a worthy cause too!

if you end up finding the brewtus to be superior then I will happily take the LI off you and relieve you of that heavy burden. It's the kind of bloke I am.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ziobeege_72 said:


> That's pretty impressive Coffeechap, pretty impressive.....and such a worthy cause too!
> 
> if you end up finding the brewtus to be superior then I will happily take the LI off you and relieve you of that heavy burden. It's the kind of bloke I am.....


You are just to kind, would it be one lever for each hand then?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I deleivered my old machine to Scotland yesterday and after dialling in got some great shots out of the Expo. It really is a great machine - and so flexible...


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this the expobar you have CC?

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/expobar/expobar-leva-dual-boiler-coffee-machine-reservoir-plumb-in.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Dedication to a 'hobby' right there


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GS11 - no that is not the version I have, mine is the plumb in only version that has a rotary pump and not a vibratory pump, rotaries have a much smoother predictable delivery than the vibratory, and are a lot quieter in operation, I believe that is version Aphellion purchased though, I did not buy mine from bella barista either.


----------

